# Peniel, Light, Face of God



## Artfuldodger (Mar 15, 2015)

The Bible itself alludes to pinecones and the Pineal Gland on several occasions, sometimes quite specifically. Beginning in Genesis, Jacob wrestles all night with God, and is commanded to change his name to Israel. The bible then purports the following:

And Jacob called the name of the place Peniel: “For I have seen God face to face, and my life is preserved. And as he passed over Peniel the sun rose upon him.

--Genesis 32:30-31

(Literal Biblical translation of the word “Peniel” means “Face of God”)

In another interesting passage, Matthew seems to provide an uncannily similar description of the Third Eye to texts of the Yogic and Hindu spiritual traditions. This verse is also interesting because the Pineal Gland is the only part of the brain that is “single,” not possessing a left and right hemisphere.

The light of the body is the eye: if therefore your eye be single, your whole body shall be full of light.

--Matthew 6:22

It is considered by many to be our biological Third Eye, the "Seat of the Soul," the “Epicenter of Enlightenment” -- and its sacred symbol throughout history, in cultures around the world, has been the Pinecone.

How in the world did ancient people know there was a part of the brain shaped like a pinecone and that it was our "third eye?"

http://www.thirdeyepinecones.com/history-symbolism


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 7, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> The Bible itself alludes to pinecones and the Pineal Gland on several occasions, sometimes quite specifically. Beginning in Genesis, Jacob wrestles all night with God, and is commanded to change his name to Israel. The bible then purports the following:
> 
> And Jacob called the name of the place Peniel: “For I have seen God face to face, and my life is preserved. And as he passed over Peniel the sun rose upon him.
> 
> ...




Art I just saw this today. I tell you what. If you take a saw to the skull of a deer, say to take the anters off, you will see all kinds of designs.

I imagine that them old folk used every part of an animal if possible. Just like people 50 yrs ago used ever part of the back yard pig for food. Everything except the hard nail of the hoof that is. 

The brain looks like a nut or a pinecone. A two lobed nut with twin features and single features.

If them old folk had taxidermists and with the amount of game back then... man they seen brains.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 7, 2015)

Whats even more interesting is the substance the Pineal gland is thought to produce, DMT, and what folks who take this substance recreationally say they experience.....


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 7, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> Whats even more interesting is the substance the Pineal gland is thought to produce, DMT, and what folks who take this substance recreationally say they experience.....



And DMT also comes from the acacia tree pervasive throughout the Middle East.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 12, 2015)

Except the Word in Hebrew is not Peniel but "Penuel" face of Eluah or god ,, Since the Gland you refer to was discovered thousands of years after this event , I doubt if it has anything to do with a third eye theory in Hinduism or any other religion.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 15, 2015)

Lowjack said:


> Except the Word in Hebrew is not Peniel but "Penuel" face of Eluah or god ,, Since the Gland you refer to was discovered thousands of years after this event , I doubt if it has anything to do with a third eye theory in Hinduism or any other religion.



Thanks for the info., I hate that we have Hebrew words translated wrong. In this translation verse 30 uses "Peniel" and verse 31 uses "Penual." Confused translator perhaps?

Genesis 32:30-31;
30So Jacob named the place Peniel, for he said, "I have seen God face to face, yet my life has been preserved." 31Now the sun rose upon him just as he crossed over Penuel, and he was limping on his thigh.


----------



## Asath (Dec 20, 2015)

. . . and then I was looking at a video about seahorses, and I couldn’t really remember what I learned about them on campus,  but then I remembered that the ancient Greek word for ‘seahorse’ was a combination of the word for ‘horse’ (hippos), and the word for ‘sea monster’ (kampos), and it suddenly struck me that the hippocampus parts of the human brain are shaped EXACTLY like a seahorse, and I had another beer, and it all started to become clear to me – L. Ron Hubbard was right . . . but then I remembered that these were the parts of the brain converting short-term memory to long-term memory, and then I forgot why it seemed so interesting two beers ago . . . and then I remembered that a hippo is a big ponderous thing that is only scary if you get too close to it, and a ‘campus’ is pretty much the same as that too, and then I felt better, and decided that seahorses would make lousy pets anyway.  I’m pretty sure I came close to a breakthrough, and I was all set to fire off an article to Atlantic Monthly about how the ancient Greeks knew all about the hippocampus, and it would have been stunning, I’m positive, but then the neighbor stopped in, and he brought a bottle, and I forgot the rest of what I was going to say.  But it would have been super-cool, and it would have proved something, I think.  Wait.  What do you mean the Garage is on fire?  Again?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 24, 2018)

Ive got a fried who can elaborate for hours on the pineal gland and will also tell you food preservatives and FLUORIDE in our water is meant to calcify the 3rd eye.


----------



## someguyintraffic (Nov 24, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> The Bible itself alludes to pinecones and the Pineal Gland on several occasions, sometimes quite specifically. Beginning in Genesis, Jacob wrestles all night with God, and is commanded to change his name to Israel. The bible then purports the following:
> 
> And Jacob called the name of the place Peniel: “For I have seen God face to face, and my life is preserved. And as he passed over Peniel the sun rose upon him.
> 
> ...



Because ancient people and understanding existed long before the Biblical birth of Christ.


I also believe man's religion is no more than a tool to control people. I also think it has been used to hide the truth or enlightenment.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 25, 2018)

someguyintraffic said:


> Because ancient people and understanding existed long before the Biblical birth of Christ.
> 
> 
> I also believe man's religion is no more than a tool to control people. I also think it has been used to hide the truth or enlightenment.



I can see religion being used as a tool for control but has every island or village that has religion been invented by the controllers to control?
Was it created by the controllers to control or did they just use the religion that was already there for controlling purposes?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 4, 2018)

Lowjack said:


> Except the Word in Hebrew is not Peniel but "Penuel" face of Eluah or god ,, Since the Gland you refer to was discovered thousands of years after this event , I doubt if it has anything to do with a third eye theory in Hinduism or any other religion.



How dare you ruin this perfectly flawed thread with truth or reason. It was an actual LIVING example of 'flight of ideas' until YOU.   OUT!  Out you go Sir.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2018)

The title of the thread was "Peniel, Light, Face of God" so the discussion could be more than the name of a city. It may not have anything to do with the Penial Gland but the light of the body is the singular "eye."
Jacob saw God face to face. God is the Light.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2018)

Did Jacob see God face to face and live?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2018)

The main Hebrew manuscript that we use to translate the Old Testament calls this place _Peniel_ the first time that it occurs (v 30) and _Penuel_ the second time (v 31): “Jacob called the name of the place Peniel, saying, “For I have seen God face to face, and yet my life has been delivered.” The sun rose upon him as he passed Penuel, limping because of his hip” (ESV). (The name _peniel_ means _face of God_.) 

Maybe Jacob named the place he wrestled with God as Peniel because he saw God face to face. 
Then the next morning the sun(light) came upon him as he passed Penuel.

http://wartburgproject.org/sp_faq/42/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 7, 2018)

Matthew 6:22-23
The light of the body is the eye: if therefore thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full of light.
23But if thine eye be evil, thy whole body shall be full of darkness. If therefore the light that is in thee be darkness, how great _is_ that darkness!

They "eye" is the lamp of the body. Your eye has to be single or focused on God. You can't serve two masters.


----------

